# So what are some of you really skinny guys riding?



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm in the market for a new board so I thought I'd ask for some input. I'm really skinny so I always have a tough time finding a good fit with pretty much everything, including snowboards. A lot of the time the boards suggested for my weight are also designed for people a few inches shorter, so it kind of throws things off a little. I'm 5'10", 120lbs, with an 8 1/2 boot. I live in VA, so pretty much ice and slush, but will most likely be moving to VT next year (deeper ice and slush). I pretty much just freeride but like to play in the park occasionally, so prefer a board thats gonna be stable at speed, but not so stiff that I can't flex it when necessary (this is where the height/weight thing can get a little funny). Also, I'm most likely going to start instructing this season so need something that is fairly maneuverable at slower speeds. So anybody got a similar weight/height deal, and if so what's working for you? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

young blood? Forum Snowboarding | Forum or Against'em | Forever


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Im thinking a 152 Scaremaster, K2 Darkstar 152, Forum Manual 150, Salomon Drift 152, Neversummer Evo-R 151, or Neversummer SL-R 151.


----------

